# Piece for chamber strings



## ablyth (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi. This piece is a few years old now and has been performed by a real chamber orchestra. However i have recently started revising my old pieces and did a new realisation using Kirk Hunter's chamber strings from the Emerald Orchestra. The title is Rambunctious and it is the first of a three movement Concertino for Strings


----------



## artsoundz (Mar 29, 2008)

John Cage already did this piece.


----------



## Rob (Mar 30, 2008)

artsoundz @ 30th March 2008 said:


> John Cage already did this piece.



but in Cage's case the first violins are less prominent :D 

Rob


----------



## artsoundz (Mar 30, 2008)

agreed.The time is funny as well. the whole orchestra, in fact, seems late.


----------



## re-peat (Mar 30, 2008)

By far the best sound I've ever heard from a Kirk Hunter library though.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 30, 2008)

I love the subtlety of the organ and thunder sheet. The canon could be a little louder though. More, please, more.


----------



## Rob (Mar 30, 2008)

What I find arguable is the use of the cannon for the main theme exposition... it's not delicate enough, and risks to hide the beautiful harp bisbigliando. And, though the score clearly calls for a "molto legato" the cannon tends to a one-note-at-a-time phrasing, maybe a skillful use of SIPS might do the trick... just my two cents

roberto


----------



## Pando (Mar 30, 2008)

Wonderful composition. I love the quiet parts, brings a tear to my eye. I hope the other two movements follow a similar theme.

You probably used Garritan libraries, as well.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 30, 2008)

Here's another piece that I think is in the very same school of composition. Note the almost identical delicate polyphony of the tubas. I don't know about you, but I hear more than a hint of Ives, Penderecki, Gil Evans.


----------



## nikolas (Mar 30, 2008)

Guys you're all being silly!

Can't you hear the C maj in the horns in the very second bar? Come on! Are you completely deaf?


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 30, 2008)

I can't wait for the concert - I already have my ticket!


----------



## artsoundz (Mar 30, 2008)

All said, it's a great first effort. I would, however, question the use of recycled electrons and I would have chosen a different font, but I'm picky. Kudo's and Bravo!


----------



## lux (Mar 30, 2008)

This isnt jazz.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 30, 2008)

True, but this one is.


----------



## Hannesdm (Mar 30, 2008)

Hmm, I think you misunderstand the term 'jazz'.

This is JAZZ!


----------



## rayinstirling (Mar 30, 2008)

Am I to take it you all know this newbie you take the piss out of for not posting the cue properly. Am I missing something here.


----------



## artsoundz (Mar 30, 2008)

Ray! . We are just having fun... I doubt he is offended . He simply forgot to post his link.. I can't imagine anyone being offended. Ya gotta admit, there are some good oneliners there.

Hey- even I lose my sense of humor sometimes.

edit- and, ablyth, you MUST post your music. We've already put a lot into this. : )


----------



## Hannes_F (Mar 30, 2008)

You guys crack me up.

The good thing for the OP is that his tune probably will get much more attention than normal. 16 replies in one day - this may be a new record for the Member's Composition Review forum. :D


----------



## artsoundz (Mar 30, 2008)

Hannes_F @ Sun Mar 30 said:


> You guys crack me up.
> 
> The good thing for the OP is that his tune probably will get much more attention than normal. 16 replies in one day - this may be a new record for the Member's Composition Review forum. :D


----------



## artsoundz (Mar 30, 2008)

will someone please tell me how to add those emoticons/ i thought you just click on it? ..... Drag? tried all that...copy/paste-tried that


----------



## ablyth (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok, so I'll figure out how to post the piece.
It's great to be noticed


----------



## ablyth (Mar 31, 2008)

Ok. So here it is finally. Obviously it will have been worth the wait. It's good to see people so eager. http://www.andrewblyth.net/compositions/concertino/concertino1-emerald.mp3


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Mar 31, 2008)

I like your modulations, keeps the piece moving forward. I also like how you variate the original melodic fragments. The tempo change is quite abrupt in the last part! The things that I miss the most in this piece are ambience (more reverb), musical pauses, and more expression in the playing.


----------



## nikolas (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi ablyth!

Like Ned said, this recording is very dry! I just felt the strings in my face literally! 

The melody and the whole rather modal idea is qutie cranky! and the expression is not exactly bad either, imho. (<-scrap that! It is a bit long for what you play. It just feel somwhat plastic)

It is a concertino for... what, if I may ask?

some dynamics change rather... too abruptly (around 1:08 the big hit). It somehow feels that you used 1 articulation rather than many more, to make a more... realistic sound.

If the goal is to make a realistic recording, then you should try to alter your articulations a bit. If it is to make a mock-up for someting to be performed live, never mind then. 

The ending rit. is a good idea but feels a bit too... hasty at some point.

Hope it helps!


----------



## ablyth (Apr 1, 2008)

Yes. I can add a bit more reverb. And yes the articulations could be varied. I will post a revision when I get the chance. Thanks for your feedback. It is always good to get an objective viewpoint.


----------



## Hannes_F (Apr 1, 2008)

It sounds like the direct output of a notation program. For what purpose did you post it here exactly?


----------



## ablyth (Apr 2, 2008)

*alternative versions*

For anyone still interested , here are some alternative versions of this piece. The first http://www.andrewblyth.net/compositions/concertino/stringq1-norev.mp3 uses a larger string group than the chamber strings. For those of you who still live on comfort food, the other version http://www.andrewblyth.net/compositions/concertino/stringq1-rev.mp3 has some added reverb.


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 7, 2008)

re-peat @ Sun Mar 30 said:


> By far the best sound I've ever heard from a Kirk Hunter library though.



He he, smile,

I have got the Emerald too and I like it very much!

Ok. I will post a piece by using it very soon as possible!  

Gunther


----------

